# Iron Ore ship aground in Oz



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From ABC Rural.com - 

_An iron ore ship has run aground at Australia's largest tonnage port at Port Hedland in WA's Pilbara region.

The 290-metre long vessel "Creciente" ran aground after breaking its moorings while loading ore in the early hours of this morning.

Port Hedland resident Vic Watson says tidal conditions are creating problems for the full carrier.

"It was like a big bang woke us up, like someone belting a big empty drum with a sledge hammer," he said.

"And then there was lots of pushing and pulling with tugs and then the next thing they actually pulled the ship back probably three of four hundred metres into the harbour.

"Then the next thing they brought it back out to where it is now where it's stopped. 

"There's seven metres less water under it now than when it first got into trouble."_

Rushie


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

CRECIENTE.
Imo: 8815463.
Callsign: VROI
Tonnage: 152,065
Built: March 1990
Flag: HK - CHINA.
there are several pictures of her in Shipsspotting.com.
Hawkey01


----------

